# Anyone with autobody/collision experience...



## Jettin2pointSlow (Mar 5, 2002)

I know this is limited information, but based on this picture, does it seem that the front frame could be bent? And if it is, does anyone have experience in getting it back up to stock standards ie: cost/time/worth it? 

Trying to assess whether or not I should buy this car at 2k, 65k miles, one owner... all maintenance plus a ton of other good things replaced here and there, new suspension, timing belt/pump/tensioner, new tires, control arms, list goes on... And the best part is I already have all the front end parts, in the same color, off the same year audi ready to replace the totalled parts on this one...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I would say its very likely the driver's side frame is damaged looking at the pictures - that fender has shifted back towards the door quite a bit (see the damage where the door was opened) which suggests there is a kink in the frame rail. 

You would have to have a very good look at the frame rail to be sure - I would want to see that before spending any cash on it, cos if thats bent then IMO its a parts car.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Unless you know someone with a frame stretch machine getting frame work done is big $$$

Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

80% of the time when there is a front end collision with these cars the frame will bend infront of the front tires, just the little support that the bumper bolts on to will bend.
it looks like that happened in your case.
your best bet would be to find someone parting out an A6 that hasnt been in a front end wreck and have them cut off their bumper support as far back as they can. then you can cut yours off and weld the good one on. 
thats what i would do.
but if you do decide you wanna sell it instead PM me and let me know where you live i might wanna buy it if you are close to new england.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

you'll prolly wanna buy all the front end parts from the A6 you buy the front bumper mount from.
if you buy all used parts you may get outta it for a decent price.


----------

